# "Pünktchen"-Effekt?



## lupoli (22. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,
hab schon auf mehreren Seiten solch ein "Pünktchen"-Effekt gesehen,
würde nun gerne auch so was machen, hat jemand ne Idee wie man so was bewerkstelligen kann?
Gruss
  lupoli


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Januar 2004)

Bester Lösungsansatz für Anfänger: Rein damit in Photoshop, und bis auf 1600% dann anschaun + gedanken machen.

Bitte suche nach "Muster" oder "Pattern". Ob hier oder bei google, wirst sicher eine menge Einträge dazu finden.

-keen!


----------



## beeviz (22. Januar 2004)

genauso hätt ichs auch vorgeschlagen.
aber heut sindwe mal nett...

aber nur schnell und simpel, hab gerade viel zu tun 
also, gehst in photoshop, machst n neues bild, 8x8pixel groß und füllst die fläche mit der hintergrundfarbe auf der hinterher deine punkte sein sollen.
ich hab mal rot genommen.

in die ganz linke obere ecke machste nen weißen bis hellgrauen (#DDDDDD) punkt von 1x1px größe. 
dann nach unten und rechts je 1px verschoben machste nen schwarzen punkt von 1x1px größe.

dann erstellste ne neue ebene. auf diese ebene machste dann über den schwarzen, und unter den weißen punkt jeweils nochmal einen punkt von 1x1px in nem grauton (am besten #999999).
von dieser neuen ebene setzt du dann die ebeneneigenschaften auf  "multiplizieren".
jetzt wählst du bei den ebenenoptionen "sichtbare ebenen auf eine reduzieren".
so. fast fertig. jetzt gehst du auf bearbeiten, "muster festlegen" und sagst ok...
jetzt kannst du das bild schließen.
jetzt => datei => neu, und die größe angeben auf der die punkte später zu sehen sein sollen. und jetzt, tadaa, "bearbeiten  => fläche füllen => mit muster füllen" dein eben erstelltes muster auswählen, und dann hast du es 

war halt wie gesagt nur schnell, und geht auch besser, habe gerade allerdings höllisch viel zu tun, ich bitte um verständnis


----------



## beeviz (22. Januar 2004)

so. habs jetzt mal auf die schnelle "gebaut"...


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Januar 2004)

Das nenn ich Einsatz!  , 

Damit sollte die Frage aber geklärt sein.

-keen!


----------



## lupoli (22. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank beeviz!  
Toller Einsatz!
Gruss
  lupoli


----------

